# We have babies!



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 31, 2010)

FOUR (4)
Healthy sweet babies born today, all have nice round bellies ^_^
Our vet and the x-ray said two, but I guess the lil two were hiding.

One of the blacks is SMALL but they all have monster bellies.

Nest covered





uncovered













Momma is doing great as well ^_^


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 31, 2010)

Cute!  Congrats!

Is that one in the front (3rd picture) an otter?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 31, 2010)

aaahhhhh so cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah for babies.....they're so cute.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Mom is a black Otter, and dad is a Fox (tort otter).

This was NOT a planned breeding, I have had my buns since 12/23/09 and my goddaughter's mum had mixed them before their spay and neutered days. *my males are fixed now though*


----------



## bengal77 (Jan 31, 2010)

So cute! Please keep us updated with lots and lots of pictures as they mature.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 31, 2010)

They look great! Ping pong bellies...always a good sign!

Maybe I missed this...what type of buns are they?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 1, 2010)

they are mixed buns.
dwarf mixed from what I was told.
The parents are brother and sister, and were sooooooo not supposed to ever have babies...
*My fault for allowing my friend around em I guess, I barely had them a week when she came around...*

The babies are a lil skinny today, but have round bellies, so I am not tooo worried about it. Luckily mum could careless that I look in her nest. ^_^ she just moves to another spot in the cage watches me a lil and then loves her treats she gets for letting me see her babies.
The Pinkish ones are already looking sooooooooooooooooo Much cuter then anything! *I just might not be able to part with them* One has a dark shaded saddle on them like a siamese rat, and some color on it's nose. And the other one is looking more like dad with some stripes of color. ^_^

I'll be taking daily pics but with my computer being in the shop, I will only be able to post em every few days. So be watchful for lil cuties!!


----------



## bearbop (Feb 1, 2010)

Very very CUTe


----------



## bearbop (Feb 1, 2010)

you should put pictures up


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cute and congrats on the babies...


----------



## pOker (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  They are all soooo cute


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 2, 2010)

tomorrow I will have yesterday's pictures and today's pictures up.
I look in on them a couple of times a day and they squeal at me lol!
However they are having nice BIG round bellies.

Is there a way to tell male from female this young?
to me they all look female. with visible nipples and their genitals look female.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2010)

Boy and girl bunnies both have nipples and their bits will look the same, you got to check them like you would an adult bunny. I usually can't tell till they are 3 weeks cause their bits are so teeny lol! Some experienced breeders can


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 3, 2010)

ahh ok, darn!

I am so impatient to know lol.
thanks ^_^

there is a REALLY REALLY PRETTY blue baby in the litter, it is a silver blueish color, but my camera won't pick up on it. 
And another that is an orangey color ^_^ then the two blacks. They are growing by leaps and bounds!
*pictures to come VERY soon*


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok you guys got the day they were born already,
Here is Feb 1st



















The Biggest









the runt


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok and these are from Yesterday, I haven't gotten pics today though...









My Silver blue baby ( I wish the camera would pick it up)









My Big orange baby





the runt at half the size of the others, but growing good









and the bigger black









Hopefully today's photos will show the blue...

Aren't they just so cute!
I am absolutely smitten with them!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, those are some very well fed bunnies! Looks like mom is taking good care of them 

-Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, they look fat and healthy, even the runt!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 3, 2010)

Look at those pudgy little bellies! So cute! I can't wait until they're all fluffy.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 4, 2010)

I am dying to see them in the fluffy stage!!

yes the runt and all of them have nice BIG bellies every time I look in on them ^_^
*which Belladonna doesn't mind too much because she gets extra nummies when I look in on the babies ^_^*


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 4, 2010)

:inlove:i cant believe i've not seen this thread before - my cuteness detector is obviously faulty

will now wait for updates!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 4, 2010)

Hehe

I am posting new pictures tomorrow of them ^_^ *each day I take pics though to post when I can ^____^*

I have now though:
A blue point Siamese looking baby!!
A fox Tort otter looking one
a Black Self!
and a Black Otter.

I am enjoying these lil bundles cuteness soooooo much!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 5, 2010)

tonyshuman wrote:


> Yeah, they look fat and healthy, even the runt!


:yeahthat:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Feb 5, 2010)

Aww they are too cute!
The one looks blue otterish. I'm no color expert though


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2010)

Perfection! OMG! Makes me want one!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 6, 2010)

Oye a day late >_<:foreheadsmack:
But still we have cuteness!

ok these start off where the others left off!
Soooo day 3










My lil blue





My lil fox





My lil Black self (runt)





My black otter


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 6, 2010)

day 4






Black Otter





Fox





Black runt





Blue


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 6, 2010)

Day 5
*I can't believe how fast they grow! they're eyes will be opening before too long, they are already starting to show signs of that!*













As you can tell from the photos above they move ALOT! These babies are VERY opinionated lol, they are always squawking at us when I take them out, especially the lil blue one lol!

Fox





black runt





Blue





Black otter





Ok, and we are all caught up ^_^
They turned 6 days old today, but I haven't taken any photos yet. sooo Another day or two and I will bombard ya'll again ^_^


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

They are so sweet! I love how each one has a different coloring. Easy to tell them apart that way for sure!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2010)

Boy oh boy!
What wonderful pictures!

Thank you so much for doing a daily update. I know it is a lot of work for you.
I've never seen babies grow up close... I didn't know that their coat colours and patterns become that obvious, that early!

Glad to hear Belladonna is such a great mom... makes it all the easier for you 

I wish I could pat one... (rubs screen )


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, thankfully lol


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

Need New Photo's


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww, so sweet and adorable. That black otter baby is stealing my heart. :hearts


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 7, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Boy oh boy!
> What wonderful pictures!
> 
> Thank you so much for doing a daily update. I know it is a lot of work for you.
> ...


Lol
Yeah these guys are growing by leaps and bounds!

I'm used to lighter colored bns, so it was never so apparent so early, these babies have rich dark colors I love it!
Belladonna is an awesome mom! I went in to take fresh pictures and she was sitting on her bubs, so I couldn't get any, but she is a good girl. ^_^

Daily pics get harder and harder as they get older and move around alot more >_<

Yeah the lil otter bubs is a sweetie bengal


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

So cute! 

Their fur is looking so good.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 7, 2010)

OOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGG! Cute overload!!!!!! I want the fox!

The "blue" looks like a sable point, which is possible with the parents genetics. I will take it and fox please


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 8, 2010)

:inlove: I'M IN LOVE!! I adore all of them, but my fave is the little blue one...I have a special soft spot for little (or big) blue bunnies!!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok Day 6 then day 7
ANNNNNNND THEY HAVE THEIR EYES OPEN!
I came home last night from my trip to help transport a big sweet bunny and came home to see my babies had eyes open!!


























Day 7


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is terrific! They are so cute, great pictures.


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 8, 2010)

Babies!! I love the orangeish one. He/She looks like superman in the second picture. It seems like they are all feisty little ones.

I'm glad your baby rearing has gone well so far! They all are precious. Momma should be proud


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG Sooo cute and boy do they grow fast


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 9, 2010)

They are growing super fast, and they are SOOOOO FIESTY!
They almost never hold still anymore. O_O

I'm dying for them to start bouncing around the cage ^_^


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Day 7











PEEPERS! :shock:

They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gorgeous buns! Better watch out, I might have to make a road trip to bunnynap that little otter and the blue/sable point. onder:


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol
I am soooo in love with the blue/sable She/he is my most "talkitive one"
The lil fox is the BIGGEST out of them, and I am thinking he/she will be very large, the Blueish one is second biggest, the Otter is a sweety (licky baby) and is almost the smallest. the Black self is winning me over lately, it looks like it will be more dwarf like then the others, the ears are shorter, and the face is a lil smaller and flatter then the others. But it like to just cuddle up and go to sleep.

However I am NOT sexing these babies until their older, last time I was almost peed on O_O shot across my room O_O lol


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 9, 2010)

Awwwwwww!!! They are absolutely adorable!!! :inlove:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 9, 2010)

They are very adorable


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> However I am NOT sexing these babies until their older, last time I was almost peed on O_O shot across my room O_O lol


Lol. It's easier when they're a little older anyway!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha!

I made the vet sex them for me, *she got peed on lol* they are all girls!
No lil ooglies down there, no lil men, all are female.... What are the odds for that?!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

To be honest, it's pretty rare and there may actually turn up to be some males. It's really really hard to sex babies that young and usually inaccurate.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally, I would not trust the vet. They screwed up the x-ray, they may screw up the sexing. You can check as soon as they are born but most breeders, and vets a like, can not tell until 6 weeks.

At this age they would not have "ooglies", you will not notice testicals until 3 months, even longer for some. At this stage male rabbits penis is not even together, it looks like a donut, O , which is why so many mess up on checking gender. Unless the genitailia is brought out all the way it can be easy to mistake a male O for a female V


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 11, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Personally, I would not trust the vet. They screwed up the x-ray, they may screw up the sexing. You can check as soon as they are born but most breeders, and vets a like, can not tell until 6 weeks.
> 
> At this age they would not have "ooglies", you will not notice testicals until 3 months, even longer for some. At this stage male rabbits penis is not even together, it looks like a donut, O , which is why so many mess up on checking gender. Unless the genitailia is brought out all the way it can be easy to mistake a male O for a female V



Hehe, with the x-rays they took, belladonna was not all that still. I looked at the x-rays and saw only two myself, yet when my dog several year ago had an x-ray for puppies, I saw 5 but we looked closer and there was 2 almost lined up perfectly with the others. >_<

Either way time will tell! ^___^

They are getting more active and venturing towards the edges of the nest box and looking around with those lil eyes alot more.
More pictures coming before long, I have been taking Daily photos, but no chances to up load em yet.:inlove:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, guess I'll take the middle road...
What an adorable itty bitty bunch of widdle "its" 

(Seriously, baby bunnies = incoherent babbling)


----------



## bearbop (Feb 11, 2010)

vrey cute are u selling the,?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 11, 2010)

I have decided that I am just gonna keep the siamesey baby, and possibly the fox, (not sure on that) but I am adopting out the Black Self and the Black Otter (even though I am falling in love with the Black self and it's tiny lil features. hehe)


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ugh, I guess it's a good thing then that you live like 7 states away from me then. Because I'd adopt that little black otter in a heartbeat! I hope you find very good homes for the little babeh bunnehs. More pics!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 11, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> (Seriously, baby bunnies = incoherent babbling)


:biggrin2:So true!!


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow congratulatuions they are adorable


----------



## bearbop (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG I LOVE THE BUNS AND MOSTLY THE CREAM ONE>


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 17, 2010)

Ugh sorry everyone, I will be posting all the pictures from the last to the most recent pictures taken (which I have been doing everyday) some days though are not individual as they do NOT like to hold still lol!!

They are starting to eat food now *they were a lil skinny for a couple of days as they weren't leaving the next to eat and I hadn't placed any in there, but they are now eating food and still partially nursing *whenever mum will let them* and I am trying to keep her greens away from them, but they are tracking down the greens and carrots.... (I put the greens in a dish up on the shelf and Belladonna knocks em down and the babies leave the box to munch them then back to the box >_<)*


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 17, 2010)

If momma has been eating greens regularly, they should tolerate them fine. The babies get their intestinal bacteria from the mom, and if she's been eating veggies she's got the right bacteria to digest them, and she's passed them on to the babies. I'm not saying not to keep a close eye on the babies, but I wouldn't worry too much. This time of transition from milk to food can be tough on a baby's GI tract because the bacterial population isn't stable yet.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 17, 2010)

Very cute... i love the siamese one


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 18, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> If momma has been eating greens regularly, they should tolerate them fine. The babies get their intestinal bacteria from the mom, and if she's been eating veggies she's got the right bacteria to digest them, and she's passed them on to the babies. I'm not saying not to keep a close eye on the babies, but I wouldn't worry too much. This time of transition from milk to food can be tough on a baby's GI tract because the bacterial population isn't stable yet.



Ok thank you, that makes me worry a lil less. Yes she has had greens every day since before she was was pregnant, and everyday during, and everyday still since the babies were born.

She very rarely feeds them though so if they can't reach the pellets and greens then they start to become very skinny.....
They are also starting to drink water. ^__^


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 18, 2010)

Awww so cute! 

I do NOT feed juniors anything wet until they are no longer juniors, ie, six months old. I usually remove the doe to give her any treats, to be on the safe side, because we have definitely screwed that one up before.

I read this whole thread lol. One thing I caught that I just wanted to point out is that only female rabbits have nipples, some breeders sex at birth using this method andit is accurate.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 18, 2010)

Oops sorry, that was me.

I was told on here before both male and female rabbits have nipples so it isn't an accurate way for owners to sex rabbits, my bad


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 18, 2010)

hehe, well trying to remove Belladonna is like trying to make a rabid tiger give gentle kisses lol

She does NOT want to be away from her babies, at least not out of the cage.

Well Erin's rabbits if that is true then all the babies are INDEED females. (I keep looking anyhow and sure enough they still all 4 look female to me.)


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 18, 2010)

The nipples are realllly reallly hard to see at least for me, so I don't even attempt it, but I do know several breeders who use it with success! 

Ah well, maybe if they are introduced it from an early age like this, it'll be fine. I just remember a five week old getting access to a little slice of bananna and losing it by the next day. She sound like an AWESOME momma rabbit, by the time the babies are out of the nestbox, my rabbits want nothing to do with thier kits


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 18, 2010)

Hehe well I am used to sexing baby rats from newborns and double checking genders when the fur is in a bit to see nipples or no. so that is like 1/15th that of a bunny lol

Yeah the last couple of days these guys have been bouncing all over their cage it is adorable!! Last night they had a good romping on the couch *yes there are pictures being uploaded but I don't know If I can post them today...*


Belladonna is a good momma, she will tear ya limb from limb if you try to mess with her to get her out of the cage, and she is getting a bit grouchy about us taking the babies out everyday.. so she gets double the treats (greens) when we take them out to get pictures and what not.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 18, 2010)

I think my boy bunnies have nipples...


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 18, 2010)

Day 8























Day 9


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 18, 2010)

Day 10


























Day 11






















LOL In day 11's photos you can see one of my basset hounds watching over "her" kits lol She loves all the small animals I have here, and will lick them to death if not stopped lol, she mothers EVERYTHING and she is just barely a year old hehe.
I will post days 12-18 tomorrow.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 18, 2010)

lol... They look mean or they are mad.. look at those cute faces... The otter baby is adorable too.. But they are all cute as can be


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the golden one...what a cutie


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 19, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> lol... They look mean or they are mad.. look at those cute faces... The otter baby is adorable too.. But they are all cute as can be



ROFL!
They are MAD I woke them up, flashed the light in their eyes and then moved em about then back to the flashing light lol

They don't like that mean without the camera there.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 19, 2010)

Day 12





















Day 13

























Day 14


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 19, 2010)

Day 15




Here they are after stealing moms lettuce...




And after I took it away...





Day 16


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok so Day 18 and 19 are on my camera still >_<
BUT here is day 17 and also their romp around the couch. ^_^

yes yes dirty litter box >_< Momma and babies use that the only to potty >_< so it is NASTY daily, and the dish is kinda empty but that is normal 2-3 times daily with 5 buns eating from it.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)

They are ALL very very cute, I cant wait until i get some babies!!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 21, 2010)

Baby buns are lots of fun, Belladonna has weaned her babies at 20 days completely, the babies still try but she is getting violent with them. So I have separated them, because she was leaving marks on them.

Tuesday I will upload more of the pictures I am taking daily, if anyone is still interested.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 21, 2010)

Um feel free to send that white one my way 
Bullhead can't be that far from tempe..lol!!!

I def want to keep seeing photos!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL
Tempe is only a couple of hours away.

But The Siamese is miiiiiiine! hehe

The lil Black baby *has such tiny features, soooo cute* the Otter are available, The lil Fox MIGHT be... I am still tossing that one up.

Ok I will keep up with the pics and get them up on tuesday.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll take the fawn one :biggrin2:!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you still letting them nurse with mom? 

20 days is extremely too young to be weaning them off. Mom will be nasty about it, but only because they are trying to eat all the time. She is most likely letting them get milk at one certain time of day. They are going to bug her, but that doesn't mean she has weaned them.  

Also, they shouldn't be even nibbling on lettuce or any greens at all.  Just pellets, hay and oats (that i see mixed in with pellets.) 

Emily


----------



## yamaya17 (Feb 21, 2010)

huuuuuh! you live in my neighboring state! I may have to take a road trip some time what breed are the babies?

P.S that Himalayan baby is adorable!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 22, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Are you still letting them nurse with mom?
> 
> 20 days is extremely too young to be weaning them off. Mom will be nasty about it, but only because they are trying to eat all the time. She is most likely letting them get milk at one certain time of day. They are going to bug her, but that doesn't mean she has weaned them.
> 
> ...


They steal the greens from mom.

She was leaving wounds on them, so that's why they are separated, I have been putting them back together a couple times a day and she will let them nurse for about 1 minute and then she honks and runs off. then they go back to their Pellets, Yes I mix Oats in my buns food, they all get oats in the pellets every other day. 

I'm not planning on letting them go until they are 2months or so.

Yes Amy I am sure you want the lil fox lol. I call her Foxy Orange Baby *she will actually bounce up to me from anywhere in the room with that name lol. Just Foxy and she will poke her head out and look at me, and just Orange Baby she make a lil honk sound. lol

Yamaya17 they are Dwarf Mixed. They had a Dwarf grand parent (unfortunatly these were from brother sister mating)

I am asking for an adoption fee of 25 for them, but they are coming with nearly a pound of their food, a large bit of hay, and lots of jingle balls and stuff that they are used to playing with to help make the transition smoother.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 22, 2010)

"Also, they shouldn't be even nibbling on lettuce or any greens at all. Just pellets, hay and oats (that i see mixed in with pellets.)"

I disagree completely. I have tried both ways and the babies seem healthier when they do have greens right off the bat. If mom eats it, they can eat it. My babies go in the grass with mom as soon as they start hopping. Each day the outside buns get a diffrent veg as well as little fruit treat, if there are babies eating solids they are allowed some as well. Dillan was started on veggies as soon as she came, 6 weeks, and has grown perfect. No stasis, nothing.

Everyone has their own ways of doing things, just like some people do not feed hay, some do not feed pellets, some do not feed veg/fruit. Just do what you feel is right


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Feb 23, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> "Also, they shouldn't be even nibbling on lettuce or any greens at all. Just pellets, hay and oats (that i see mixed in with pellets.)"
> 
> I disagree completely. I have tried both ways and the babies seem healthier when they do have greens right off the bat. If mom eats it, they can eat it. My babies go in the grass with mom as soon as they start hopping. Each day the outside buns get a diffrent veg as well as little fruit treat, if there are babies eating solids they are allowed some as well. Dillan was started on veggies as soon as she came, 6 weeks, and has grown perfect. No stasis, nothing.
> 
> Everyone has their own ways of doing things, just like some people do not feed hay, some do not feed pellets, some do not feed veg/fruit. Just do what you feel is right



Well I also figure babies in the wild eat veggies if they can get them, and momma buns wouldn't allow the babes to eat something that is bad.

But I don't give it to the babies, they just steal it from momma, and they only eat a tad bit.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes!!! I want to see more photo's of those cute adorable babies....


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aww they are so cute! that black one looked like mine <:3

Good Luck!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 4, 2010)

There are various pictures here of them.
I had fallen ill and then I was busy caring for the other critters so I couldn't get alot of pictures after three-4 weeks old.
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z304/Rattiemattiesrattery/


----------

